# 900-Grad-Lenkrad-Besitzer: wie spielt ihr?



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. September 2009)

N´abend zusammen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr eure 900-Grad Lenkräder (z.B. Logitech G25, Fanatech 911) konfiguriert wenn ihr eure Renn-Sim´s zockt.
Ob ihr z.B. (wie ich) bei Test Drive Unlimited den vollen Lenkeinschlag nutzt aber in Rennen wie Raco 07, LfS etc. den Einschlag begrenzt, lieber den H-Shifter oder die sequentzielle Schaltung (Wippen, Stick) nutzt.

Wie fahrt ihr am leibsten, womit habt ihr persönlich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. September 2009)

Spielt hier keiner Rennsim´s mit nem G25 oder ähnlichem?


----------



## 8800 GT (12. September 2009)

wei kann man bei TDU den vollen Lenkradeinschlag nutzen??


----------



## david430 (12. September 2009)

hat halt nicht jeder en g25, ich hab en Thrustmaster F430 und bin stolz drauf


----------



## Schrumpelratte (12. September 2009)

bin grad am installieren und sag dir nach ein paar stunden zocken im rennsitz bescheid  
ich hab momentan mal 270° eingestellt mal schaun wie es sich in gtr evo schlägt (bzw. ich)


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> wei kann man bei TDU den vollen Lenkradeinschlag nutzen??


 
Du musst im Logitech Profiler (Taskleiste neben der Uhr) nach einem Rechtsklick auf das Icon unter ''Spielsteuerung'' -> ''Eigenschaften'' -> ''Einstellungen'' den gewünschten Lenkradeinchlag festlegen.
Entwerde so oder du legst mit Hilfe des Profilers für jedes installierte Game ein extra Profil an in dem diese Einstellungen seperat gesepciehrt werden, dann erspartst du dir vor dem Start eines Spiels welches du mit anderen Einstellungen spielen möchstes das erneute konfigurieren.
Solltest du die Software noch nicht haben, hier bei Logitech ist sie zu bekommen: Klick

Anschließend kannst du noch im Optionsmenü von TDU die Sensibilität des Lenkrades einstellen. Im oberen linken Bereich, mir ist jetzt leider die Bezeichnung der Optionspunkte entfallen.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (20. September 2009)

Schrumpelratte schrieb:


> bin grad am installieren und sag dir nach ein paar stunden zocken im rennsitz bescheid
> ich hab momentan mal 270° eingestellt mal schaun wie es sich in gtr evo schlägt (bzw. ich)


 
Und, was haben dir die gefahrenen Runden gesagt? Und möchte sich etvl. sonst noch jemand beteiligen?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Januar 2010)

Evtl. mal wider jemand mit seinem G25 / G27 einige Runden gefahren?


----------



## buzty (15. Januar 2010)

ich hab immer so einen "mittelweg" eingestellt. bei meinem alten saitek-wheel hatte ich nur 270° und das war mit etwas wenig, da bin ich schon oft drangrehauen. die 900° vom g25 hab ich aber noch nie ausgenutzt, so schnell kann man garnicht kurbeln im rennen! 
selbst 540° o.ä. ist eig zu viel, aber ich fahre immer so, so hat man auch in engen kurven, z.b. melco in macao, nicht das problem "anzuhauen".


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2010)

Man braucht die vollen 900° natürlich nie, aber es ist wesentlich authentischer wenn man mal quer steht. Wenn du das Fahrzeug dann kommen lässt, würden andere Lenkräder schnell anschlagen. In so einem Fall macht das dann schon mehr Spaß. Vorteil beim G25 ist da dann auch, dass es sich selbst in die Extremlagen zieht, wenn die Räder in Fahrtrichtung erst einmal einen bestimmten Winkel überschritten haben.

Ich finde das Lenkrad wirklich klasse und möchte kein anderes mehr haben.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man braucht die vollen 900° natürlich nie, aber es ist wesentlich authentischer wenn man mal quer steht.


 
Hm, ich fahr z.B. Test Drive Unlimited nur mit 900°. Anders macht das Game für mich garkeinen Sinn.



> Ich finde das Lenkrad wirklich klasse und möchte kein anderes mehr haben.


 
Höchstens ein G27 oder eines der Fanatec-Räder. Allerdings stört mich beim G27 schon die Tatsache das man die sequentielle weg gelassen hat, die benutz ich doch dchon ganz gerne zwischendurch, je nach Spiel. Dann kommt´s wahnsinn einfach die Gänge runterzudrücken wenn man in die Kurve zieht. Auf den Wippen habe ich dann z.B. die Umsicht (links / rechts / hinten).


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Wofür brauchst du denn bei dem Arcade-Renner die 900°? Die meisten Autos haben höchstens 720° und selbst die braucht man nur zum Einparken. 

Neben der Qualität (Leder) zählt für mich auch die einfache Unterstützung in Spielen - und die gibt es eben bei Logitech nahezu immer. Ich vertrödel meine Zeit nicht so gerne mit der Konfiguration des Lenkrades - Feintuning ist da meist schon aufwändig genug. Ein G27 kommt nicht in Frage und aufgrund der Unterstützung und Preises meist auch kein anderes Lenkrad. Sequentiell schalte ich nahezu nur, da meine Lieblingsfahrzeuge durch die Bank weg aus den Tourenwagen-Klassen kommen - und die schaltet man glücklicherweise noch nicht mit Wippen. Außerdem verlernt man es sonst für das reale Leben. Sequentiell rockt, wenn man es einmal gefahren ist.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Januar 2010)

Wieso Arcade, TDU bietet wenigstens den Unterschied (spürbar) zwischen den verschiedenen Fahrzeugen. Schonmal gefahren? Mit den alten Test Drive Teilen nicht zu vergleichen. Klar ist es keine Simulation wie LFS, GTR oder Race und wie sie alle heissen, aber mit 900° kommt´s einfach.
Macht richtig fun damit über die Insel zu cruisen und an großen KReuzungen den Radius des G25 auszunutzen oder auf kurvigen Landstrassen entrpechend locker einzulenken. Zumal wir nicht einfach nur über die Insel heizen sondern auch schon mal nur gemütliche Ausfahrten im Club unternehmen.

Was die sequentielle Schaltung betifft: sign!
Was das P/L-Verhälnuis des G27 angeht: sign 2!


----------



## amigoo (16. Januar 2010)

hängt ganz davon ab, welche rennserie man fährt. ich fahre z.b. f1 mit einem ziemlich kleinen lenkradeinschlag (180° bzw. 240°). hatte früher ein momo von logitech, welches fest 270° eingestellt hatte. ist schon ein großer vorteil, wenn man den einschlag regulieren kann.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Januar 2010)

in TDu zum Cruisen mit 900°, sonst mit 360


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab zwar kein Lenkrad mit 900° , aber wenn dann kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen mit dem herumkurbeln


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. Februar 2010)

Kann´s nur empfehlen. Macht ne ganze Menge mehr Spaß.


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2010)

um keinen neuen thread zu erstellen:

genau vor dieser geschichte stehen wir nun auch. ein paar freunde und ich spielen 
intensivst rennsimulationen. für ein paar jahre war nun ruhe, aber momentan wird 
wieder ausgiebigst trainiert. lfs, rfactor + fsr 2010. 
und ich pers. auch gte gtr/2 und andere simbims.

wir alle haben aber schon ziemlich betagte lenker (ich ein microsoft ff wheel)
eine modernisierung steht unmittelbar bevor.

was wir alle aber aus fehlender selbsterfahrung und in 
unseren differenten meinungen unwissend zurück lässt:
was bringt diese 900° geschichte?

präzisere lenkung durch größeren lenkeinschlag (stichwort "kurbeln") ?


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre seit Need for Speed Porsche Rennspiele nur noch mit dem Lenkrad (außer zwischendrin Burnout oder Most Wanted und ähnliche Arcaderenner) und habe selbst vor Jahren das erste GTR in der Qualitätssicherung gespielt (damals mit dem Momo) und war auf Pressetouren mit Simulatoren sowie auf Messen auf denen ich Wettbewerbe organisiert habe etc.. Desweiteren fahre ich selbst auf der Nordschleife mit meinem 2.0 Turbo der knapp 300PS hat und muss gestehen, dass bei Dirt3 und anderen Spielen 900° Lenkwinkel völliger Schwachsinn sind!

Meiner Meinung nach fehlt jeglicher Bezug zur Realität. Kein Auto verhält sich so und ich bin schon viele Autos gefahren die jenseits der 500PS Marke liegen, egal ob Quattro, Heckantrieb oder Frontantrieb. Rally bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber das wird bestimmt noch irgendwann

Als Dirt3 Fan muss ich sagen - Bullshit! Habe nun 450° eingestellt und das ist ne gute Einstellung. Jedenfalls besser als Standard 200° und wie viel auch immer eingestellt sind. Lenkrad ist übrigens das Logitech G27.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2012)

Ich Spiel NFS Shift 2 mit einem G25 mit dem Standardlenkeinschlag, 900° wären in dem Game viel zu viel


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich zock mit 900° in jedem Game, H-Schaltung wenns geht  Ich liebe mein G25, leider ist der Schaltknüppel etwas zu leichtgängig und auch das Bremspedal hat nen ungewöhlich harten Druckpunkt bei leichtem Bremsen 
Ansonsten TOP


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2012)

Ohne H- Schaltung geht's bei mir auch nicht, sonst kommt einfach kein Spaß auf


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Januar 2012)

Kommt immer auf das Fahrzeug an wie groß der Lenkeinschlag an meinem Fanatec ist. Bei TDU 2 ist der immer auf 900°. Bei rFactor 1 und 2 meistens zwischen 270° (Open Wheeler) und 450° (Tourenwagen, LMP). Bei Dirt 3 hab ich das meistens auch auf 450° gestellt. Ist einfacher im Drift als mit 240 oder 270°.


----------



## CrAzYLuKe (25. Januar 2012)

Hast du dir den Realsitc-Mod gezogen?

Haha H-Gangschaltung ist echt kein Dank! Kenne einen VLN Fahrer der das letzte 24h Rennen in der grünen Hölle mit H-Gangschaltung und nem Diesel bestreiten musste. Doppelte Bestrafung hat er darauf hin gesagt  Finde es persönlich auch nicht so prickelnd. Lieber Doppelkupplung via Wippen ^^
Beim G25 kann man sehr schön mit der sequentiellen Schaltung fahren. Geht leider nicht sooo schön wie beim G27. Da gefällt mir das besser mit dem Regler an der Schaltung. Gut ich kann es dann natürlich einstellen, dass der 3. Gang + und der 4. Gang - ist, aber das kostet mich im Onlinerennen einfach nur wertvolle Sekunden, wenn ich da so rum mache...Dann lieber die Wippen 

Ich habe auch TDU2 gespielt, aber das Spiel ist ja mal der größe Rotz. Sorry! Zum Glück habe ich nichts bezahlt sondern direkt von Atari eins bekommen. Vielleicht ist es mitm Lenkrad ein anderes Spiel? Ich habe es jedenfalls nur mitm Pad gespielt...War sehr enttäuscht!


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Januar 2012)

CrAzYLuKe schrieb:


> Ich habe auch TDU2 gespielt, aber das Spiel ist ja mal der größe Rotz. Sorry! Zum Glück habe ich nichts bezahlt sondern direkt von Atari eins bekommen. Vielleicht ist es mitm Lenkrad ein anderes Spiel? Ich habe es jedenfalls nur mitm Pad gespielt...War sehr enttäuscht!


 
Ja. TDU 2 ist nicht so der bringer. Fahrphysik ist der letzte Rotz. Man spürt absolut kein FFB. Das einzige was man spürt ist die Center Spring. Ab und an springt auch mal was an, was wohl mal FFB werden sollte. Aber so richtig spürt man nicht was der Wagen macht. Da war der erste Teil besser.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich vor einigen Tagen mal wieder etwas in die Martierie zurückgekommen bin, Race On sei dank, wollte ich mal nachhorchen wie´s denn heute so bei euch aussieht bezüglich der Einstellungen. Die bekannten Rennsitze erfreuen sich ja mittlerweile auch immer größer werdender Beliebtheit


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Oktober 2012)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> ...aber mit 900° kommt´s einfach...


  Je nachdem _was_ man(n) _wie_ spielen möchte. Mit 900° Lenkradeinschlag kannst Du, bei einer richtigen Sim, in der Boxengasse Autoscooter spielen.  Ansonsten stimme ich mit *gh0st76* überein. Test Drive Unlimited 2 flog schneller wieder von der Festplatte als man(n) _TestDriveUnlimitedZwei-hat-eine-unlimitiert-grottige-Fahrphysik_ ausprechen kann- _brrr_! 
Apropos Lenkradeinschlag und Sim: Schon mal genau angeschaut, mit welchem Lenkradeinschlag die Piloten bei der Formel 1 oder auch der DTM fahren?


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Oktober 2012)

Lenkeinschlag bei der F1 reicht von 270 bis 450°. Bei der DTM sollte das wohl ähnlich sein. Aber gibt ja auch F1 Piloten die einen größeren Lenkeinschlag bevorzugen und immer mit 450° fahren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe im Moment bei meinem DF GT 360 Grad eingestellt, wobei ich warsch. demnächst auf 300 reduzieren werde. Gezockt wird Race 07


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Oktober 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Lenkeinschlag bei der F1 reicht von 270 bis 450°. Bei der DTM sollte das wohl ähnlich sein. Aber gibt ja auch F1 Piloten die einen größeren Lenkeinschlag bevorzugen und immer mit 450° fahren.


Das kommt hin. Also wofür -insbesondere bei einer Sim- _mehr_ Lenkradeinschlag einstellen? Das gibt doch nur 'Spaghetti-Arme'.  M.E. sind 270° _grundsätzlich_ ausreichend.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Das kommt hin. Also wofür -insbesondere bei einer Sim- _mehr_ Lenkradeinschlag einstellen? Das gibt doch nur 'Spaghetti-Arme'.  M.E. sind 270° _grundsätzlich_ ausreichend.


 

Wobei man bei iRacing immer 900° eingestellt lassen sollte. Da wird automatisch der Lenkeinschlag geändert je nach Fahrzeugklasse. Falls einer mal iRacing testen will, ich habe noch 2 Promocodes hier.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> M.E. sind 270° _grundsätzlich_ ausreichend.


 


gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wobei man bei iRacing immer 900° eingestellt lassen sollte. Da wird automatisch der Lenkeinschlag geändert je nach Fahrzeugklasse.


 
Deswegen meine ich auch _grundsätzlich_, d.h. mit Ausnahmen.


----------

